# Are there any kits available to swap a V8 from a full sized Nissan truck to an Altima



## Mike_Rowles89 (Feb 23, 2006)

I was wondering if it was even possible,logistically. If there is,I would greatly appreciate having the details emailed to me at [email protected] Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Kits?

Not that I'm aware of.

The block and drivetrain layout are completely different between RWD and FWD Nissan platforms, you could do it, but you'd probably be largely on your own for the most part.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

ive never heard of a kit like that prolly be all your own fab work just to fir the moter in there not to mention the drive train setup... but anyways that would be a sick thing to see a v8 altima lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've seen a 02 Altima with a 350 in it, converted to RWD of course. All of his work was custom, had to lay it all out and figure it out himself. It's probably very expensive and time consuming.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You'd be better tryin' to swap a VK45 out of and Infiniti


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah i cant see a v8 sitting sideways in that engine bay. not saying its not possible. very expensive too id imagine.


----------

